# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  قرار دادن و حذف پسورد روی کد نوشته شده در اکسس

## farhad1354

آیا می شود روی کد نوشته شده در اکسس و ماژول های آن پسورد قرار داد به چه صورت ؟
یعنی اینکه در صورتی که بخواهیم سورس کد برنامه اکسس را ببینیم از استفاده کننده پسورد بخواهد.
با تشکر

----------


## samaneh_h

شما باید وارد قسمت کد نویسی بشید از منوی tools گزینه ای رو می‌بینید که شامل اسم برنامه + کلمه properties هست.خوب درروش کلیک کنید یک فرم باز میشه روی تب مربوط به protection کلیک کنید چک باکس بالا رو تیک بزنید و یک پسورد برای برنامه بذارید.

----------


## farhad1354

با تشکر از شما
مشکل اصلی من اینست که از همین طریق روی برنامه ام در گذشته کد قرار دادهام اما الان آنرا فراموش کرده ام می توانید مرا راهنمایی نمائید

----------


## samaneh_h

متاسفانه من برنامه یا کد خاصی رو برای حک کردن این پسورد نمی‌شناسم ولی شاید بتونین با این سرچ تو گوگل برنامه ای رو پیدا کنید
Vba Password recovery

----------


## سعید مشکین فر

این برنامه رو تست کنید شاید جواب بده در ضمن هر کدام از دوستان که کرک براش داره ارائه کنه تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند

----------


## سعید مشکین فر

اینم ببینید ، پیدا کردن پسورد فایلهای اکسس تخصصشه دو سه تا برنامه دیگه هم دارم پیدا کنم برات آپ میکنم

----------


## Hedesh

برای بازیابی رمز گذاشته شده روی کدهای نوشته شده و همچنین بازیابی پسورد پایگاه داده یه نرم افزار عالی با سرعت بالا پیدا کردم .
برای اکسس 2010 و 2007 و پایین تر هم کاربرد داره. 

 Advanced Office Password Recovery Pro v5.03.541

نرم افزار Advanced Office Password Recovery رمزهای عبور و مستندات رمز گذاری شده و ساخته شده توسط برنامه های Microsoft Office را بازیابی، حذف و جایگزینی می کند. به کمک این نرم افزار می توان قفل تمام مستندات ساخته شده به کمک تمام نسخه های Microsoft Office از نسخه ی 2.0 گرفته تا نسخه ی 2010 آن را باز نمود. به علاوه می توان پسوردهای مربوط به برنامه هایی چون Microsoft Word،  Excel ،Access ،Outlook ،Project ،Money ،PowerPoint ،Visio ،Publisher و OneNote را بازیابی نمود.

قابلیت های کلیدی نرم افزار Advanced Office Password Recovery Professional:
- پشتیبانی از تمام نسخه های برنامه های Microsoft Office 
- بازیابی پسورد به صورت فوری برای محصولات چندگانه 
- بازگشایی سریع قفل مستندات 
- بهره مندی از الگوریتم های بازیابی اتوماتیک و کامل برای بازیابی مستندات در کمتر از 10 دقیقه 
- بهره مندی از نمونه های پیشرفته 
- سرعت بالا 
- بهره مندی از کدهای low-level بهینه شده برای عملکردهای بهینه 
- و .

اینم لینک دانلودش
http://s2.p30download.com/users/202/...wnload.com.zip

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام دوستان    اگه تو تاپیک سرچ میکردید حتما نتیجه میگرفتید همانطور که دوستمون خواستند که روی کد نوشته شده در اکسس و ماژول های آن پسورد قرار داد بازش کرد  برنامه هایی که اعلام نمودید همه به نوعی پسورد ورود به برنامه را فراهم میکنند یا برنامه ای که mde شده اند را باز میکنند   در صورتی که اصلا هیچکدام پسورد vb را باز نمیکنند  برنامه مورد نظر شما هست Passware Kit Professional 11.1  که احتمالا ورژن جدید برنامه با سریال در نت وجود داره

----------


## rezooleh

> سلام دوستان    اگه تو تاپیک سرچ میکردید حتما نتیجه میگرفتید همانطور که دوستمون خواستند که روی کد نوشته شده در اکسس و ماژول های آن پسورد قرار داد بازش کرد  برنامه هایی که اعلام نمودید همه به نوعی پسورد ورود به برنامه را فراهم میکنند یا برنامه ای که mde شده اند را باز میکنند   در صورتی که اصلا هیچکدام پسورد vb را باز نمیکنند  برنامه مورد نظر شما هست Passware Kit Professional 11.1  که احتمالا ورژن جدید برنامه با سریال در نت وجود داره


سلام دوست عزیز
این برنامه رو من دانلود کردم و نصب کردم اما پسورد کدهای VBA داخل برنامه رو نداد

----------


## rezooleh

سلام آقای *abdoreza57
این برنامه رو من دانلود کردم و نصب کردم اما پسورد کدهای VBA داخل برنامه رو نداد
*

----------

